# Help me search please



## Stranger (26/10/21)

Please assist if able I am looking for Vozol coils for the Vozol G Roar

https://vozoltech.com/g-roar/

AIS M8 if we can find them.

If not any other compatible coil.

Thanks

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Grand Guru (26/10/21)

Never heard of this company!

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Stranger (26/10/21)

I have to say, I will be gutted and so will my Mrs if I can not find the coils. This was in the vape meet prize box and what a very nice piece of kit. The fit and finish is really good and the features are top notch

Choice of drip tip
Airflow adjustable for MTL or RDL
PNP coils
Adjustable wattage to 40 W
Auto detection of coils and auto adjust W with a degree of manual adjustment to a limit
Bottom spinner W control ring

Reactions: Informative 2


----------



## DarthBranMuffin (26/10/21)

Have you tried to match other pods (Voopoo/Vaporesso/OBS) on the device to see if they fit and fire?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Stranger (26/10/21)

Sadly yes, I have the Voopoo and they are too big

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ivc_mixer (26/10/21)

Sounds a bit 'fishy' to me...

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## KZOR (26/10/21)

The company sent me 2 of which you now have the one but unfortunately no local vendor stocks them.
I rate it better than the Voopoo Vinci devices and yet all those are stocked everywhere.

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1 | Informative 2


----------



## NecroticAngel (27/10/21)

I cant see anything listed as compatible, but visually these look pretty damn similar to thw two that they list:
http://www.tasniavape.co.za/SMOK-RGC-RBA--COIL--
https://www.takealot.com/smok-rpm-2-dc-0-6ohm-mtl-replacement-coil-5-pack/PLID70979036

Reactions: Like 4 | Thanks 1


----------



## NecroticAngel (28/10/21)

I contacted them on facebook asking where to get in south africa, they responded with sorry out of stock

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Intuthu Kagesi (16/11/21)

Can you measure up the coil and let me have the drawing / dimensions, as maybe I can make up an adapter of sorts that will enable you to use the more commonly available coils / RBA's / rebuildables

Reactions: Winner 4 | Thanks 1


----------



## Stew (16/11/21)

Hi @Stranger I asked them on Facebook and their automated reply is as follows.
Hi dear. Thanks for your interest in our products. 
For wholesale please send an email to sales@vozoltech.com. or contact Whatsapp : +86 136 3203 7279
For retail please check on our online shop : https://store.vozoltech.com/

If they give further info I will update you.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2


----------



## Hooked (17/11/21)

Stranger said:


> Please assist if able I am looking for Vozol coils for the Vozol G Roar
> 
> https://vozoltech.com/g-roar/
> 
> ...



@Stranger Is that a good mod? I've been wondering about their hardware, because their juice flavours in disposables are outstanding.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Hooked (17/11/21)

Grand Guru said:


> Never heard of this company!



@Grand Guru I know them from their disposables and their flavours are outstanding. Not only do they make the usual single flavour disposables, but dual flavour too - two flavours in one disposable. Most innovative. 
See my post here

Reactions: Thanks 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Stranger (17/11/21)

The device itself is really good. 

40 w max
twist bottom for adjust
Will max W depending on coil in AIS mode
Removable drip tip, choice of DL or MTL

and without doubt the best airflow I have seen on a pod system

Gutted that I can't get coils

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Intuthu Kagesi (17/11/21)

Stranger said:


> The device itself is really good.
> 40 w max
> twist bottom for adjust
> Will max W depending on coil in AIS mode
> ...



The fat lady hasn't sung yet ... get me them coil measurements ... and a photo

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Stranger (17/11/21)

I will bring to Vape meet.

Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## Resistance (18/11/21)

Stranger said:


> Please assist if able I am looking for Vozol coils for the Vozol G Roar
> 
> https://vozoltech.com/g-roar/
> 
> ...


They look strikingly similar to the Freemax pods coil ranges

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Intuthu Kagesi (18/11/21)

Resistance said:


> They look strikingly similar to the Freemax pods coil ranges


What a win if they are the same

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Intuthu Kagesi (28/11/21)

*The Vozol G-Roar PodMod / Voopoo tank Conversion *
I took one mm off the top of the mod and one mm on dia and one mm on height on a Voopoo pod and we now have ... _taaadaaaaaa_ ...
You can now use the Voopoo PnP coils, and should also be able to use the SMRT rebuildable coils.

Reactions: Winner 5 | Funny 1


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (28/11/21)

All the "issues" with the Voopoo Pod have been solved. Removable drip tip, side/top-fill, better looks.

Reactions: Winner 1 | Informative 2


----------



## Intuthu Kagesi (28/11/21)

I can't argue the looks part  ... the mod + tank now looks a bit like a dolls feeding bottle with the mtl pod on , and remembering how Stranger enjoyed that "baby chair" at the last vape meet, thought it somewhat appropriate 

I had looked at modifying one of the newer X tanks, but it's just not worth it to do for a fixed battery mod.


----------



## Stranger (29/11/21)

Great job that.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------

